# Pin Feathers?



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I think my poor boy is getting pin feathers already! He is only 12 weeks old! I only found two near his preening gland. They are such thick feathers. They look so itchy, my poor baby. They are so scary! One is cinnamon since its dark. The other must be yellow because I can see the blood in it which makes me nervous. I hope my little spaz doesnt break one! I will try to get a picture. I called the store and they said its fine as long as it doesnt break. He doesnt pick at it but I feel so bad for him. He isnt grumpy either. I try not to touch near it since I know it hurts. It looks so tender!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Ouch! Machi is molting and I'm worried about her pinfeathers too; it's all part of life though.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, it's making me so scared. When I was younger one of our senegals died from a broken blood feather while we were at a dinner party, so I am a bit paranoid.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

we should all make little jackets out of cotton wool, to protect them :thumbu:


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I second that! I want to wrap him in bubble wrap so he doesnt break it!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Great idea! I will beat everyone to inventing it and getting it patented as MY invention. I'm on my way to become a multimillionaire!!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I get a free one then!


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Hehe. His feather is not bright red anymore and it looks like a feather now. I swear he was trying to give me a heart attack since he kept tryin to fly with that scary new feather


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm glad he's doing better. I don't blame you for the worry after what happened to your Senegal


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

Albus has what I think is a pin feather, I don't really know what that is. It looks like his blood feathers he's had in the past, and it's growing in the same place. We have a hedgehog and honestly, It looks like one of her quills.

So pin feathers are connected to the vein then? Should I pull it out just to avoid a blood feather or no?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

willowsalbus said:


> Albus has what I think is a pin feather, I don't really know what that is. It looks like his blood feathers he's had in the past, and it's growing in the same place. We have a hedgehog and honestly, It looks like one of her quills.
> 
> So pin feathers are connected to the vein then? Should I pull it out just to avoid a blood feather or no?



No leave it alone as it blooms into a feather, they do look painful but we can only offer lots of kisses and cuddles


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats how Finn's looked, since he is white, its a white one coming in since you can see the blood. Finny has 2 new beautiful feathers growing now


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I recently found out that Arnie likes it when I help her preen out the old feathers on her face and fan out the pin feathers because she can't reach them.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

awww...I am glad that Arnie's feathers are coming through and that she lets you help by preening them. Your tiel is very pretty...I love your sig...It is adorable 
Three out of my four tiels are molting pretty heavy right now around the face and back of the head, I am even seeing some lower back feathers poking out here and there...My Stormy who is usually very sweet and gentle and lets me pick her up whenever I want to and sits on my shoulder without fuss or muss...would NOT let me pick her up yesterday at all...I could not believe it...she seems to be pretty moody the last few days. One side of her face, you know where the ear is...well you can almost see her ear hole...her cage buddie is a little over zealous when it comes to preening her...she looks so pitiful...I feel badly for her...hoping it does not hurt her too much when those face feathers start poking her


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Machi is going through her molt and I've noticed some pin feathers coming in on her crest, the back of her neck, and her body. She still likes to come out to play, but her attitude has definitely changed; I cut her some slack and liken it to menstruation. Perhaps she'd like some chammomile tea, lol? (j/k) She still crawls up to my face while sitting on my chest and demands scritches...just gentle ones, and please no back-ruffling, she told me.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i would like to know what luckys excuse is as hers are now feathers


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

:: puts on a pot of chammomile tea for Lucky ::


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

awww, thanks tielmom!  haha, Stormy is living up to her name huh?

it certainly is like PMS - Arnie must have a pin feather under her wing or something because she keeps saying "ow!" when she preens it - yesterday I happened to be near her and after she must have hit a pin feather she yelled "ow!" and roused at me, like it was me who did it! So funny... 

Showers seem to help.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Belinda said:


> I recently found out that Arnie likes it when I help her preen out the old feathers on her face and fan out the pin feathers because she can't reach them.


I just gently preened the keratin from some of Machi's neck and crest feathers; she seems so appreciative of the help. Isn't it sweet?


----------

